# Average weight for a female?



## crisco78

I have seen online that the average female GSD weighs about 60-65 lbs. That seems sort of small to me. I have only had one female before this pup and she was about 75 lbs, but I never thought of her as being big.

A 60 lb average means there are a bunch of 50 and 55 lb full grown GSDs out there. That is just hard to picture, I guess!


----------



## PaddyD

Mine is 65-70 and she is not a small dog.


----------



## Emoore

I have no idea if it's average or not, since I haven't seen a large enough selection of female GSDs. I do know it's the standard size though.


----------



## Samba

I have had several females, all in the 60 lb range. Standard size and I would think probably average if attempts to breed to the standard predominates.


----------



## Emoore

Come to think of it, my in-laws' current female and their last female were both under 60lb.


----------



## GSDOWNED

Mia is 17 months old and weighs 65 pounds.


----------



## vicky2200

Ditto is 76lbs, but taller than the average female GSD.


----------



## pmerandi18

Sasha is almost 7 mo old and she weighs 64lbs.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

The breed standard for a female is 48.5 to 70.55 pounds, with the midpoint being 59.5. German Shepherd Weight Chart and Height

That's almost exactly what Halo weighs, but most of my females have been slightly oversized, from 70 - 78 pounds. Average weight? Who knows?


----------



## Zan

Both of my previous females were in the 80 lb. range, but Neko (almost 6 months) is at 45 lbs right now and I'm guessing she'll end up around 60.


----------



## Stosh

I had one that stayed about 62 and another at 76 but she was a very large female.


----------



## kaiser777

My Sasha is 22 months and is about 63 pounds.


----------



## MichaelE

I haven't had Lisl weighed since she was at the Vet several months ago, but I was able to measure her at 21-1/4" at the top of the shoulder blade the other day.

I'd guess she's in the neighborhood of 50-55 +/-5 Lbs now.

She's nearing the breed standard for height at a little over 6 months. I hope to get another inch or so out of her before she's finished growing.


----------



## GatorDog

I would be surprised if my female reaches close to 70. She's 18 weeks but she's only 26.5 pounds. Her mother was no heavier than 60.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shaina

My girl is 2 and 58lbs.


----------



## Cheyanna

Fiona is 62 pounds at 11 months. I suspect she will add another 10% before hitting age 2.


----------



## Jukebox

my male is 16 weeks and only 31lbs. he is going to be undersized probably. he was the runt. he is also on the thin side, so we shall see when he is done growing.


----------



## Capone22

My female is 22-22.5 inches and 44 pounds. But she is too thin due to chronic diarrhea so she should probably weigh around 50. I'm guessing she'll mature around 55. 60 if we are really lucky. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lorihd

lexie is exactly 70 lbs at almost 2 yrs


----------



## elisabeth_00117

My female is mid to high 60's at full grown.


----------



## lucille

my girl 33 months 73 lbs


----------



## chadmonger

My girl is 18 months and 64 pounds


----------



## amermirza

Nooki is 1 yr old and she is almost 60 lbs even though we are feeding her 20% more than what is recommended. Unfortunately, Banfield (Petsmart) does not have any tool to measure her height so I dont know how tall she is. She still looks skinny with all the feeding.


----------



## Rbeckett

My 23 Month old is small too. She is right at 57 pounds and has actually gained 2 pounds this month since she came home with us. The vet says she is fine and very healthy so I should just allow her to eat well and be patient. We feed her 2 cups of high protien Blue Buffalo food twice a day. We feed early in the morning before it gets hot out and again when it has started to cool down in the evening. Indi plays fetch with me several times through out the day. I play with her for a while till she is panting pretty heavily and allow her to go to the shade and rest. I usually play with her at least 3 to 4 times every day. My wife also plays with her in the morning before she leaves for work and again in the evening when she comes home. So she is getting lots of exercise playing fetch and "Dog Fishing". Dog fishing is simply attaching a small rope to the feet of her cuz ball and reeling her back in when she decides to wander off with the ball and to play keep away instead of fetch. As long as you have ruled out any pathogens or health issues just be patient she may just be a late bloomer. 

Wheelchair Bob


----------



## GsdLoverr729

My 3 yr old is 65 lbs, as is my best friend's 2 yr old female. Most of the females that come in at work are 63-70 lbs.


----------



## mandiah89

My last GSD was a female she was roughly 47lbs... and my current female GSD is 53lbs at 8 months


----------



## GsdLoverr729

I forgot, Shoba is 43 lbs at 6 months. Lol.


----------



## Piper'sgrl

My girl Piper was 77.4lbs when I weighed her back in May..she will be a 1 and 6 months in about a week and plan to take her back in to give her a bath and reweigh her as I think she has gained a few more lbs since. But she is a large female.


----------



## YVS

My female Athena is now 6 months (28 weeks), 62 lbs, and 24" .


----------



## Harry and Lola

crisco78 said:


> I have seen online that the average female GSD weighs about 60-65 lbs. That seems sort of small to me. I have only had one female before this pup and she was about 75 lbs, but I never thought of her as being big.
> 
> A 60 lb average means there are a bunch of 50 and 55 lb full grown GSDs out there. That is just hard to picture, I guess!


Yes I agree 60-65lbs does seem small, although the Germans do like them very slim and within height. I would of thought for a 3yo girl 61 to 70 with an average of 66 better represents GSD bitches today. My 5yo female is 60cm at the withers and weights 70. When I look at her she has a nice waist, however to me she is at the high end of a good weight - but she is happy


----------



## Tim&Marth

Olivia turns 8 months tomorrow and currently weighs 62 pounds. Shorter than most at 22 inches, but she is pure muscle. The Emmitt Smith of GSD's


----------



## TaraM1285

Tara is 5.5 years old, weighs 62 pounds, and is 23.5" at the withers.


----------



## Mts678

Chaucey is 72 lbs at 9 months, not sure on the height.















Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Piper'sgrl

At 1 yr and almost 11 months Piper is at 84.6lbs now. She is a bigger female though  I love it!


----------



## Mts678

Piper'sgrl said:


> At 1 yr and almost 11 months Piper is at 84.6lbs now. She is a bigger female though  I love it!


Wow! Big ol girl!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## GSDlover143

My previous female topped off at 55 pounds. Was not big at all But was very agile. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mycobraracr

Heidi- 22", 55lbs
Mina-23", 60lbs
Terra- 24", 70lbs


----------



## KZoppa

Zena hovered between 85 and 90lbs. Tank with fur. 

Shasta is about 75-78 lbs. She's a pretty large solidly built girl.


----------



## HelenaPog

I'm a bit worried. 

My GSD female, currently 10 months weights 24.7 kg ( 54,5 pounds). 
She was the smallest and last of 5 puppies, her mother died when she was 3 weeks old. I got her when she was 8 weeks, full of inside parasites and underweight. 

She eats more than it is told on the package. She eats 3 times a day, Taste of the Wild Wetlands Canine, 400 grams with mixed pate, so I DO NOT STARVE her! Also, she gets treats every day when training. 

Vet told me that she does not look skinny and that I don't need to worry, but at B training she is the smallest of all GSDs. I would love for her to be about 30 kg (66.1 pounds). 

Can you please tell me if everything is normal and how much does your GSD FEMALE weights at 10 months old.


----------

